# Tortoise poops calcium powder?



## Reptilony (Jul 21, 2018)

My baby sulcata just pooped in her soaking bowl and something that seems to be calcium powder came out. It's not gooey it really is powder. I put calcium supplement very rarely maybe once every two week and I only put a little bit. I don't want kids but I feel like having a baby tortoise is kind of the same thing...im SO happy when I see her poop! Can someone tell me why this is coming out of her rear end? I will now join a picture of a poop floating in water...
Ps; the thing on the left is no poo it is a hole in the bowl


----------



## daniellenc (Jul 21, 2018)

Those are dry urates so your tortoise is a bit dehydrated. They should be pastey. Posting pictures of your setup, temps, diet, and soaking routine is helpful.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Jul 21, 2018)

Just urates 

What is this white stuff my tortoise pooped out?
https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/What-is-this-white-stuff-my-tortoise-pooped-out?.70277/


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2018)

Babies should be soaked daily. When they are, you don't see urates. If you are seeing urates, it means they were far too dry at some recent point. Hopefully long daily soaks will help your tortoise pass all the urates, and get better hydrated.


----------



## Reptilony (Jul 22, 2018)

All my temps are good humidity too, I soak her everyday... Could it be from when she was in an open top enclosure two weeks ago? I have never seen her drink from her water dish and rarely see her drink while she soak. What can I do? Just longer soaks?


----------



## Reptilony (Jul 22, 2018)

This is what I feed today it's a mix of endive, dandelion and grass.


----------



## Tom (Jul 22, 2018)

Reptilony said:


> Could it be from when she was in an open top enclosure two weeks ago?Just longer soaks?



Yes and yes.


----------



## Tom (Jul 22, 2018)

Reptilony said:


> This is what I feed today it's a mix of endive, dandelion and grass.



All of those are great foods. Be sure to use lots of different things.


----------



## Reptilony (Jul 22, 2018)

Tom said:


> All of those are great foods. Be sure to use lots of different things.


Thank you, yes I am currently growing wheat, turnip and millet so I might start feeding that in a few days and I will buy some aragula this week.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 22, 2018)

Take a look at this thread that's pinned at the top of our FAQ section:

https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/what-is-this-white-stuff-my-tortoise-pooped-out.70277/


----------



## Brian Perry (Jul 27, 2018)

TechnoCheese said:


> Just urates
> 
> What is this white stuff my tortoise pooped out?
> https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/What-is-this-white-stuff-my-tortoise-pooped-out?.70277/



When mammals excrete protein breakdown products, they urinate urea. With reptiles and birds, they excrete uric acid. This is generally observed as a pasty white substance. However, tortoises have limits to the amount of calcium they can absorb. So, if fed grossly excessive amounts, it could conceivably be visible in their feces. Although I do it on occasion, I'm not a big fan of soaking, I hydrate my tortoises by feeding them Costco organic romaine lettuce a couple times a week. Seems to work.


----------



## Melis (Jul 27, 2018)

Brian Perry said:


> When mammals excrete protein breakdown products, they urinate urea. With reptiles and birds, they excrete uric acid. This is generally observed as a pasty white substance. However, tortoises have limits to the amount of calcium they can absorb. So, if fed grossly excessive amounts, it could conceivably be visible in their feces. Although I do it on occasion, I'm not a big fan of soaking, I hydrate my tortoises by feeding them Costco organic romaine lettuce a couple times a week. Seems to work.


Curious to hear why you aren’t a fan of soaking?


----------



## Brian Perry (Jul 27, 2018)

Melis said:


> Curious to hear why you aren’t a fan of soaking?



As you are aware, tortoises frequently defecate into the water when soaking. Frequently, they become agitated and slosh around. I am always worried that the contaminated water will get into their eyes and cause an infection or be aspirated through their nostrils and into their lungs. I once had a bad experience and lost three star tortoises. I only soak a new arrival and would never soak in groups. Personally, I think soaking is overrated...but, that's me.


----------



## Tom (Jul 28, 2018)

Brian Perry said:


> As you are aware, tortoises frequently defecate into the water when soaking. Frequently, they become agitated and slosh around. I am always worried that the contaminated water will get into their eyes and cause an infection or be aspirated through their nostrils and into their lungs. I once had a bad experience and lost three star tortoises. I only soak a new arrival and would never soak in groups. Personally, I think soaking is overrated...but, that's me.


Soaking is a life saver. Your fears of it are unfounded and disproven, and your animals are suffering for it. I have dozens of adults of several species and I've raised literally hundreds of babies over the last 10 years with daily soaks. I'm sure its over 1000, but I haven't kept a count. CDTs, russians, leopards, sulcatas, radiata, and stars. Not one single instance of aspiration or eye infection in all these years and daily soaking.

They need the hydration. Romaine twice a week isn't going to get it done in my experience. I used to not soak. I know what the results of that are. Now I soak babies daily and the difference is astounding. You should really reconsider your stance on this. I'm happy to discuss it further.


----------



## Brian Perry (Jul 28, 2018)

If my animals are suffering, there is no manifestation of it. Many promote the value of soaking, yet all claims are based totally on anecdotal evidence. Have you or anyone else ever measured blood volume or interstitial fluid content following a soak? The skin of a tortoise is thick and impervious (but yes, I acknowledge there are thinner areas). How do advocates of soaking propose that water becomes internalized during soaking? I once had this discussion with the owner of a reptile vivarium and he spoke about small amounts of water perhaps entering the cloacal opening...really? It is true that in the wild tortoises can be observed sitting in pools of water. But this can easily be explained in terms of either thermoregulation or an attempt to remove ticks and external parasites.

I do agree that hydration is most important with hatchlings, due to their thinner skin and increased surface-to-volume ratio. In this particular case, wetting of the skin by soaking would probably blunt the loss of water. However, this same objective could probably be accomplished by either an increase in relative humidity and//or misting. IMO...the key value of soaking is that, on occasion, it provides both stimulation and an opportunity for a tortoise to drink. However, that is rarely observed. In captivity, tortoises are typically fed a diet with a much higher water content than that which would be available in the wild. Tortoises are built to conserve water. To hydrate them internally by feeding them crisp water-rich foods (such as romaine lettuce) rather than hoping that water somehow, magically, diffuses through the skin makes the most sense to me. But, I could be wrong.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 28, 2018)

Brian Perry said:


> If my animals are suffering, there is no manifestation of it. Many promote the value of soaking, yet all claims are based totally on anecdotal evidence. Have you or anyone else ever measured blood volume or interstitial fluid content following a soak? The skin of a tortoise is thick and impervious (but yes, I acknowledge there are thinner areas). How do advocates of soaking propose that water becomes internalized during soaking? I once had this discussion with the owner of a reptile vivarium and he spoke about small amounts of water perhaps entering the cloacal opening...really? It is true that in the wild tortoises can be observed sitting in pools of water. But this can easily be explained in terms of either thermoregulation or an attempt to remove ticks and external parasites.
> 
> I do agree that hydration is most important with hatchlings, due to their thinner skin and increased surface-to-volume ratio. In this particular case, wetting of the skin by soaking would probably blunt the loss of water. However, this same objective could probably be accomplished by either an increase in relative humidity and//or misting. IMO...the key value of soaking is that, on occasion, it provides both stimulation and an opportunity for a tortoise to drink. However, that is rarely observed. In captivity, tortoises are typically fed a diet with a much higher water content than that which would be available in the wild. Tortoises are built to conserve water. To hydrate them internally by feeding them crisp water-rich foods (such as romaine lettuce) rather than hoping that water somehow, magically, diffuses through the skin makes the most sense to me. But, I could be wrong.


Many, many years ago I read an article in the newsletter for the National Turtle and Tortoise Society (based out of Arizona), written by a well known at that time tortoise vet. His name was something like "Jartchow", but memory fails me. Anyway, he wrote in the article that tortoises absorb nutrients through the thin skin on their throat and around the cloaca, and that's why soaking in the diluted baby food was beneficial to tortoises that weren't eating. My friend Google told me a few years ago that the only turtle or tortoise that actually gets any water through the cloaca is one of the water turtles indigenous to Australia.

Too bad there isn't any money for science on turtles and tortoises. I'll bet @Will could find some sort of scientific article about soaking tortoises.


----------



## Brian Perry (Jul 28, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> Many, many years ago I read an article in the newsletter for the National Turtle and Tortoise Society (based out of Arizona), written by a well known at that time tortoise vet. His name was something like "Jartchow", but memory fails me. Anyway, he wrote in the article that tortoises absorb nutrients through the thin skin on their throat and around the cloaca, and that's why soaking in the diluted baby food was beneficial to tortoises that weren't eating. My friend Google told me a few years ago that the only turtle or tortoise that actually gets any water through the cloaca is one of the water turtles indigenous to Australia.
> 
> Too bad there isn't any money for science on turtles and tortoises. I'll bet @Will could find some sort of scientific article about soaking tortoises.



I understand that many people soak their tortoises, and I am not attempting to dissuade them. If they have a system that works, they should continue with it. For me, the risk outweighs the benefits. Also, I believe that the ingestion of greens with a high water content presents a direct and unambiguous method by which to achieve hydration. I was thinking that it might be interesting for someone with a scale to do the following:

1. Weigh a tortoise dry.
2. Soak the tortoise.
3. Allow the tortoise to dry for 30-60 minutes.
4. Weigh the tortoise again.


----------



## Tom (Jul 28, 2018)

Brian Perry said:


> I understand that many people soak their tortoises, and I am not attempting to dissuade them. If they have a system that works, they should continue with it. For me, the risk outweighs the benefits. Also, I believe that the ingestion of greens with a high water content presents a direct and unambiguous method by which to achieve hydration. I was thinking that it might be interesting for someone with a scale to do the following:
> 
> 1. Weigh a tortoise dry.
> 2. Soak the tortoise.
> ...


I've done that. Hatchlings gain a gram or two, even when they poop in the same soak and you're think they'd be losing weight. Brand new hatchlings straight out of the incubator also gain a gram or two in their first soak.


----------



## Brian Perry (Jul 28, 2018)

Tom said:


> I've done that. Hatchlings gain a gram or two, even when they poop in the same soak and you're think they'd be losing weight. Brand new hatchlings straight out of the incubator also gain a gram or two in their first soak.



These data do tend to indicate water absorption during soaking. That's interesting. Thanks, Tom.


----------



## Tom (Jul 28, 2018)

Brian Perry said:


> If my animals are suffering, there is no manifestation of it. Many promote the value of soaking, yet all claims are based totally on anecdotal evidence. Have you or anyone else ever measured blood volume or interstitial fluid content following a soak? The skin of a tortoise is thick and impervious (but yes, I acknowledge there are thinner areas). How do advocates of soaking propose that water becomes internalized during soaking? I once had this discussion with the owner of a reptile vivarium and he spoke about small amounts of water perhaps entering the cloacal opening...really? It is true that in the wild tortoises can be observed sitting in pools of water. But this can easily be explained in terms of either thermoregulation or an attempt to remove ticks and external parasites.
> 
> I do agree that hydration is most important with hatchlings, due to their thinner skin and increased surface-to-volume ratio. In this particular case, wetting of the skin by soaking would probably blunt the loss of water. However, this same objective could probably be accomplished by either an increase in relative humidity and//or misting. IMO...the key value of soaking is that, on occasion, it provides both stimulation and an opportunity for a tortoise to drink. However, that is rarely observed. In captivity, tortoises are typically fed a diet with a much higher water content than that which would be available in the wild. Tortoises are built to conserve water. To hydrate them internally by feeding them crisp water-rich foods (such as romaine lettuce) rather than hoping that water somehow, magically, diffuses through the skin makes the most sense to me. But, I could be wrong.


You are wrong about this. Of course there is no scientific proof. Who pays to do scientific studies on any of these tortoise subjects? No one. Asking for this proof is no different than me asking you to show me the scientific proof that they don't take on water. Where is your study demonstrating your assertion? Let's move on from this since neither of us is going to have any sort of scientific proof.

On to the anecdotal proof. I don't know how many times you need to see something right in front of your own eyes before you see it as fact, but I'm good with 5-10 times. Maybe your standard is higher. How about 1000 times over a few years? Not enough for you? How about thousands of people all over the globe duplicating my methods and getting the same results? That enough anecdotal evidence for you?

Why don't you explain to all the people on this forum and out in the world why their dry started babies are dying of kidney failure, that it has nothing to do with soaking a baby. I've paid for multiple necropsies to figure this one out. Most of the breeders doing the dry starting also feed romaine heavily, so your solution doesn't seem to be working. Further, why don't you call all the people who buy from me, Austin and Lance and explain to them how all the daily soaks have nothing to do with their thriving babies, and that they don't magically absorb water in soaks.

Go find your favorite tortoise vet in an area where DTs occur and ask them how many bladder stones they've seen because people read the kind of stuff you are writing here and don't soak their tortoises. Tell that vet all about magical absorption and anecdotal evidence. Better yet, tell their client with the dead tortoise. Maybe they just should have fed more romaine lettuce.

I've done it your way. Did it that way for 2 decades before I learned better. Have you ever done it my way? I know what the difference is because I've done it both ways many times over many years, with many species. Put your money where your mouth is. Go buy a half dozen dry started babies and raise them your way. I will give you a half dozen of my correctly started babies, and you raise them my way. Then let's do weekly updates on growth, smoothness, health, vigor and appetite. You don't know how this experiment will end and what the conclusion will be. I do because I've lived this experiment for 3 decades.

If you want to not soak your tortoises and feed them a bunch of lettuce, that's fine. I think its a mistake, based on decades of experience and experimentation, but there is nothing I can do about it in your house for your tortoises. Coming on to a public tortoise forum and saying that water doesn't magically transfer, saying you think they will get eye infections or lung aspirations, and generally discouraging this life saving practice, is another matter entirely. I will not stand by and let your unfounded fears and incorrect assumptions harm tortoises. I have hundreds of little pieces of living evidence that refute your fantasies about infections, and magical water transfusions every single day.

We can't even have a respectable argument about this because you only understand half of the equation. Raise a few dozen tortoises with daily soaks, proper diet and housing, then come back and lets talk when we share some equal footing.


----------



## Tom (Jul 28, 2018)

Brian Perry said:


> These data do tend to indicate water absorption during soaking. That's interesting. Thanks, Tom.



There are a number of lizard species that take on water when it rains. The water is channeled through the scale patterns on their heads and faces and it runs into the corners of their mouths.

A new technique that I recently read about for chameleons, a group that suffered terrible losses due to dehydration in decades passed, is to put them in a warm shower several times a week for 20-30 minutes.

When you swim and slosh around in the water, don't you get water in your mouth? There is no reason to question how the tortoises are taking on water. I doubt it is through the skin. Reptile skin is meant to NOT allow water in or out. Cloacal absorption is a possibility that to my knowledge is neither proven or disproved, but one way or another, a tortoise halfway submerged in water is going to swallow some of it, even if they don't intentionally stick their head down and drink.

Further, the water is good for their carapace. You can clearly see this when you sun a baby in a dry climate and then soak it afterward. The keratin on the carapace rehydrates like a thin sponge.

Finally, the proof is in the pudding. The difference between dry started babies and babies that are soaked daily is as different as night and day.


----------



## Brian Perry (Jul 28, 2018)

Tom said:


> You are wrong about this. Of course there is no scientific proof. Who pays to do scientific studies on any of these tortoise subjects? No one. Asking for this proof is no different than me asking you to show me the scientific proof that they don't take on water. Where is your study demonstrating your assertion? Let's move on from this since neither of us is going to have any sort of scientific proof.
> 
> On to the anecdotal proof. I don't know how many times you need to see something right in front of your own eyes before you see it as fact, but I'm good with 5-10 times. Maybe your standard is higher. How about 1000 times over a few years? Not enough for you? How about thousands of people all over the globe duplicating my methods and getting the same results? That enough anecdotal evidence for you?
> 
> ...



Relax, Tom. This is supposed to be a collegial discussion. Each of us has a difference set of experiences and as a result, a different perspective. Nobody is telling you or anyone else not to soak your tortoises.


----------



## Melis (Jul 28, 2018)

I was curious to see the situation in which you lost the 3 stars so I looked at past posts and it’s like dejavu...


----------



## Melis (Jul 28, 2018)

Tom said:


> You are wrong about this. Of course there is no scientific proof. Who pays to do scientific studies on any of these tortoise subjects? No one. Asking for this proof is no different than me asking you to show me the scientific proof that they don't take on water. Where is your study demonstrating your assertion? Let's move on from this since neither of us is going to have any sort of scientific proof.
> 
> On to the anecdotal proof. I don't know how many times you need to see something right in front of your own eyes before you see it as fact, but I'm good with 5-10 times. Maybe your standard is higher. How about 1000 times over a few years? Not enough for you? How about thousands of people all over the globe duplicating my methods and getting the same results? That enough anecdotal evidence for you?
> 
> ...



I was that client. Raised a sulcata from a hatchling for 10 years on old outdated info like feeding romaine provides enough water for this desert species. She died due to complications of a bladder stone. The information on this forum is invaluable for new and not so new tortoise keepers. I always worry that newcomers will see threads like this and not take the time to continue reading about actual results and educate themselves on the best care for their tort.


----------



## Tom (Jul 28, 2018)

Melis said:


> I was that client. Raised a sulcata from a hatchling for 10 years on old outdated info like feeding romaine provides enough water for this desert species. She died due to complications of a bladder stone. The information on this forum is invaluable for new and not so new tortoise keepers. I always worry that newcomers will see threads like this and not take the time to continue reading about actual results and educate themselves on the best care for their tort.


I'm very sorry to hear this Melis. I'm sorry to hear it for a total stranger, but especially sad when its one of our forum regulars like you. Thank you for sharing this and contributing to the discussion. I read so many of these cases, and then when I get into a debate with someone like Brian, they always ask for evidence. Well @Brian Perry here's some evidence.


----------



## Brian Perry (Jul 28, 2018)

Tom said:


> I'm very sorry to hear this Melis. I'm sorry to hear it for a total stranger, but especially sad when its one of our forum regulars like you. Thank you for sharing this and contributing to the discussion. I read so many of these cases, and then when I get into a debate with someone like Brian, they always ask for evidence. Well @Brian Perry here's some evidence.



Thanks, Tom. I've enjoyed this discussion. Your knowledge and passion are commendable.


----------



## Reptilony (Jul 28, 2018)

Since I posted this, my baby did not have urate but today she got some... I also since soak twice a day instead of once. Am I feeding too much protein?


----------



## Brian Perry (Jul 28, 2018)

Reptilony said:


> Since I posted this, my baby did not have urate but today she got some... I also since soak twice a day instead of once. Am I feeding too much protein?



It's been awhile since Herpetology 101, but as I recall, in both birds and reptiles, uric acid is consolidated before discharge. This renders the uric acid as a paste and allows water conservation by reducing discharge volume. Given this, I would expect to see the white urate discharge from time to time, and not consistently. Therefore, the occasional appearance of urate does not necessarily indicate excessive protein in the diet. BTW...what are you feeding her?


----------



## Reptilony (Jul 28, 2018)

Brian Perry said:


> It's been awhile since Herpetology 101, but as I recall, in both birds and reptiles, uric acid is consolidated before discharge. This renders the uric acid as a paste and allows water conservation by reducing discharge volume. Given this, I would expect to see the white urate discharge from time to time, and not consistently. Therefore, the occasional appearance of urate does not necessarily indicate excessive protein in the diet. BTW...what are you feeding her?


Ok so if it's not consistent it's not unhealthy? Right now I give her lots of grass, I am not sure what it exactly is but the seeds mix contains canary grass and millet(bird seeds). I also give her wheat, dandelions, plantains, clover flowers, aragula and endives.


----------



## Reptilony (Jul 28, 2018)

Reptilony said:


> Ok so if it's not consistent it's not unhealthy? Right now I give her lots of grass, I am not sure what it exactly is but the seeds mix contains canary grass and millet(bird seeds). I also give her wheat, dandelions, plantains, clover flowers, aragula and endives.


About the mix...I meant the mix contains these things but there is one grass that grows faster and is stronger than the other one and I dont know which one it is. So if my tort makes urate once every week would that be healty?


----------



## Brian Perry (Jul 28, 2018)

Reptilony said:


> About the mix...I meant the mix contains these things but there is one grass that grows faster and is stronger than the other one and I dont know which one it is. So if my tort makes urate once every week would that be healty?



Given that tortoises are vegetarians, it is important to provide them with variety in their diet, and you certainly seem to have that covered. I would also recommend calcium + D3 a couple times per week. You can expect to see urate from time to time and this is completely normal. The fact that you are providing her with a grass-intensive diet indicates that you are on top of things.


----------



## Reptilony (Jul 28, 2018)

Brian Perry said:


> Given that tortoises are vegetarians, it is important to provide them with variety in their diet, and you certainly seem to have that covered. I would also recommend calcium + D3 a couple times per week. You can expect to see urate from time to time and this is completely normal. The fact that you are providing her with a grass-intensive diet indicates that you are on top of things.


Yes I have been afraid to give too much calcium powder but I will start giving her some every week now. Yes I am very happy that she eats this much grass at a young age I tought I would have been struggling to introduce it but I believe the fact that I always sprinkled some on her food since I got her at 2months old did it!


----------



## Brian Perry (Jul 28, 2018)

Reptilony said:


> Yes I have been afraid to give too much calcium powder but I will start giving her some every week now. Yes I am very happy that she eats this much grass at a young age I tought I would have been struggling to introduce it but I believe the fact that I always sprinkled some on her food since I got her at 2months old did it!



You are obviously a very good "parent."


----------



## Tom (Jul 28, 2018)

Brian Perry said:


> Thanks, Tom. I've enjoyed this discussion. Your knowledge and passion are commendable.


As is your diplomacy. Thank you Brian.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jul 30, 2018)

Brian Perry said:


> I understand that many people soak their tortoises, and I am not attempting to dissuade them. If they have a system that works, they should continue with it. For me, the risk outweighs the benefits. Also, I believe that the ingestion of greens with a high water content presents a direct and unambiguous method by which to achieve hydration. I was thinking that it might be interesting for someone with a scale to do the following:
> 
> 1. Weigh a tortoise dry.
> 2. Soak the tortoise.
> ...




I've done this qualitatively, I feel that the tortoise weighs more after the soak, even if it pooped. This is alway a first thing to look at after a arrival. I have weighed before and after a few times, but did not wait out the time period, but damped off the dripping water so the scale wouldn't get wet. I'll follow your metric and see what happens. 


As for calcium in poop that is visible, only if chucks go in, do chunks come out, and them mixed in with the actual feces, which would then stain those chunks brown/green for the actual poop. It would not come out white. Powdered calcium will not accrete into chunks, nor come out in the kidney-bladder pathway of excretion. It would be nearly impossible to detect by visual examination as it would be all poopy colored.

That white is urea, uric acid and all the other protein metabolites, tortoises make the whole range. This has been published by an Austrian Vet, "Eggenshwial" or something like that. I may have posted the article here somewhere, most likely in the Manouria subforum as her paper was on Manouria. I suppose as Manouria are the most 'ancient' tortoises they might be the only ones to pass the full range of protein metabolites, but I'd bet that is not the case. It seems more likely that the form of excretion is more dictated by what the excess amino acids had been in the diet, but that's my guess.

I know two (Suan Donoghue and Thomas Boyer) vets who are leaders in tortoise nutrition who have searched the literature and suggest there is no such thing as over-calcium intake. That said I did have one neonate leopard that went gangbusters on eating cuttle-bone, got a blockage and it stunted it's growth, the blockage, little brown/green chucks in the feces itself, passed, and now 'regular' growth has resumed.

Neonates that succeed tend to be the lucky ones in a cohort that hatches in any given year (in the wild) they find or end up in some micro-climate with abundant moisture, in the form of dew, a rainy post hatching time, or some other very small localized abundance of water. That does seem to be the make/break condition for surviving to adulthood. To debate over daily, twice daily, or three time a week seems pointless as they will no doubt all increase the odds of survival over no soaks at all. 

It's my opinion that in captivity we put all the odds in the favor of the neonate being the 'lucky one'. I know a neonate can drown if it does not have an appropriate soaking situation. I have found leopards to be totally stupid in this regard and redfoots to excel at self soaking, so managed soaking for some species works better.

I have found a few tips that make soaking work best for me.

I put the neonate in the pan that is on a slight tilt, then add the water so it raises up under the tortoise from butt to head. They drink most readily this way. I store a small container of water in the enclosure so it is already the enclosure ambient temperature. This is for the individuals who seem startled by the whole soaking idea. Testudo and leos mostly. Other species seem to not care if you put them into the water by hand, Manouria, redfoots, Kinixys, and Indotesdo.

Then there are those darn species that are rain drinkers and the whole idea of drinking standing water does not work for them. Pyxis seem to want to drink falling droplets then will put their face down in the sunstarte after several minutes and drink what water rolls down the their necks to their mouth.

High water content food works as long as there is also high fiber so the GI track's musculature can move the bolus* of food along based on water and nutrient content. Now there would be a cool study, to figure out what the mechanism is for how the gut 'knows' to move the food up or down the track.

*bolus: TFO 'word of the year' for 2016, LOL


----------



## Bambam1989 (Jul 30, 2018)

Because of the discussion on soaking, hydration, and drinking I thought I would share some pics I took several months ago. My sulcata, Clunker, developed a preference for drinking water as it runs down his shell. He always has water available and I still soak him daily(he will be a year old in September), but if I let the water run down his shell then he is going to drink it.


----------



## Reptilony (Jul 30, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> Because of the discussion on soaking, hydration, and drinking I thought I would share some pics I took several months ago. My sulcata, Clunker, developed a preference for drinking water as it runs down his shell. He always has water available and I still soak him daily(he will be a year old in September), but if I let the water run down his shell then he is going to drink it.
> View attachment 246707
> View attachment 246708
> View attachment 246709


Wow thats amazing! Doesn't it's bowl gets filled too much with that? For how long do you pour water on him before he starts drinking? Also does that means that I would have to mimic a rain to make my baby drink?


----------



## Bambam1989 (Jul 30, 2018)

Reptilony said:


> Wow thats amazing! Doesn't it's bowl gets filled too much with that? For how long do you pour water on him before he starts drinking? Also does that means that I would have to mimic a rain to make my baby drink?


There is a small hole in the side that works as an "overflow" so that it can't get to full. I'll take my jug of warm water and slowly pour it on his shell, he will then lift himself so that he can get to the water. At first it would take several minutes before he would start but now he does it almost instantly. I don't know if your tort will do this or not, I haven't heard of any other sulcatas doing this, doesn't mean they don't though.


----------

